

Reddish (ycombinator/reddit clone for Google App Engine) open sourced. - mdipierro
http://groups.google.com/group/web2py/browse_thread/thread/8183b9a5405c0caf

======
tss
Reddit is open source as well: <http://code.reddit.com/>.

